# [Review]Thermalright Venomous X-RT (vs. Xigmatek S1283) (PC-cooling.de, Test the Best)



## cuthbert (5. Januar 2011)

*Inhalt*


Einleitung
Beschreibung des Kühlers
Packung und Inhalt
Testsystem
Vergleich mit Xigmatek HDT S1283
Montage
Alternative Montage
 
Temperaturmessungen
Lautstärkeempfinden
Fazit
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*

Einleitung*​   Passend zu Weihnachten haben sich *PC-Cooling*, *Thermalright* und *PC Games Hardware* eine schöne Aktion ausgedacht:  freiwilligen Testern werden einige neue Thermalright Kühler kostenlos zu Verfügung gestellt, um diese im Alltag zu prüfen.
Zwar habe ich (noch) kein besonderes High-End Sytem, aber mich hat der Unterschied zwischen einem preiswerten Xigmatek HDT S1283, mit welchem ich bisher zufrieden war und einem mehr als doppelt so teuren Kühler doch sehr interessiert.

Vielen Dank daher an diese drei Partner für dieses tolle Weihnachtsgeschenk.


*Beschreibung des Kühlers*
Der Venomous X ist der Nachfolger des legendären Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme, welcher vor über 3 Jahren auf den Markt kam und sich damals gegen die meisten Kühler durchsetzen konnte, unter anderem auch schon dem S1283. Der Venomous hat jedoch einige Überarbeitungen erfahren. Zum Beispiel  wurde der Abstand der Kühlrippen erhöht, zwecks besseren Luftdurchsatzes und des Weiteren wurde die leicht konvexe und vernickelte Auflagefläche des Kühlers hochglanzpoliert, was eine noch bessere Wärmeabfuhr ermöglichen soll.


*Packung und Inhalt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Kühler wird in einer edlen Verpackung verkauft und schon beim Auspacken bemerkt man das relativ hohe Gewicht des Kühlers. Was mir zunächst aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Verpackung mit zwei Aufklebern überklebt wurde (vorn und hinten) und zwar wurde die Beschreibung, für welche Sockel der Kühler geeignet ist offensichtlich nach Fertigstellung der Packung noch geändert. Zunächst war der Kühler nämlich nur für Intel Sockel gedacht,  inzwischen wurde der Packungsinhalt aber auch um ein Befestigungsset für die aktuellen AMD Sockel (AM2/AM2+/AM3) erweitert.

Zur Befestigung des Kühlers auf einem AMD-Board sind ein* Backplate*, *vier Federschrauben* und eine *spreizbare Halteklammer* beigelegt.

Für Intel-Boards sind neben dem *Backplate* auch eine *"Anchor bracket" *(das Gegenstück zum Backplate auf der Vorderseite des Boards) und ein *"Pressure Adjustable mounting plate" *(befestigt den Kühlkörper mit der Anchor Bracket),* zugehörige Schrauben und Muttern*, die per Hand angedreht werden können sowie ein Schraubschlüssel zum Anpassen des Anpressdrucks beigelegt. 
Zusätzlich ist für 775 Systeme noch ein Backplate Abdeckung beigelegt.

Ebenfalls im Paket enthalten sind 2g der Wärmeleitpaste *Thermalright Chill Factor III* sowie natürlich die zwei Montageanleitungen für AMD und Intel System und ein Aufkleber für das Gehäuse.


*Testsystem*
  CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE @3,4GHz, 1,375V
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA78G DS3H
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Centurion 5
Rest siehe sysprofile


*Vergleich mit Xigmatek HDT S1283*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Beide Kühler haben ähnliche Ausmaße und werden von einem 120mm Lüfter gekühlt (in beiden Fällen der mitgelieferte Lüfter), wobei der Thermalright deutlich massiger ist.

*Thermalright Venomous X-RT*
160mm/ 127mm/ 63mm  (H/B/T), 755g ohne Lüfter (980g mit Lüfter)

*Xigmatek HDT S1283*
160mm/ 120mm/ 50mm (H/B/T), 480g ohne Lüfter (680g mit Lüfter)

Der nächste offensichtliche Unterschied ist die Anbringung des Lüfters. Beim Xigmatek werden diese umständlich mit Gumminoppen rangefummelt, wohingegen beim Thermalright eine elegante Plastik-Halterung, in die der Lüfter hineingelegt wird, an den Kühlkörper angebracht wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zwar ist es auch beim Thermalright etwas fummelig diese Halterung  anzubringen, aber man muss wenigstens nicht so viel Kraft aufwenden,  dass die Kühlrippen dabei unschön verbiegen, was sich beim Xigmatek  kaum vermeiden lässt. Da ich den S1283 nun schon öfter an- und abmontiert habe, sieht man die Spuren der unfreiwilligen Verwüstung recht deutlich z.B. hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_lädierte Kühlrippen des Xigmatek HDT S1283_

Ein weiterer Unterschied, der sofort zu sehen ist: die Venomous X-RT hat gleich sechs Heatpipes statt drei wie der S1283. Außerdem sind die Heatpipes beim Thermalright Kühler im Bereich der Auflagefläche vernickelt und wie oben schon erwähnt spiegelblank poliert (man beachte die Reflexion meiner Deckenbeleuchtung). Beim Xigmatek haben die Heatpipes direkten Kontakt zur Prozessoroberfläche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Welche Methode nun besser ist, kann ich nicht sagen, schließlich bewirbt Xigmatek die direkte Berührung ja als "Feature", andererseits bietet die glatte Fläche des Thermalright wahrscheinlich eine gleichmäßigere Hitzeabfuhr, da hier keine Rillen vorhanden sind.

Das einzige optische Merkmal vom Venomous X-RT, mit dem ich nicht ganz einverstanden bin sind die sägezahnartigen Kanten der Kühlrippen, welche bei unglücklichem Handling den ein oder anderen schmerzlichen Schnitzer verursachen könnten, was mir zum Glück nicht passiert ist . Ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass die schmal zulaufenden Enden der Kühlrippen nochmals schneller abkühlen (da mehr umgebende Luft), so dass die "Sägezähne" nicht nur den optischen Aspekten dienen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

* Montage
*Wurde der S1283 noch per einfacher Klammerhalterung an das Mainboard befestigt, ohne dass man dieses aus dem Gehäuse nehmen muss oder Werkzeug benötigt, wird der schwerere Venomous X-RT mittles Backplate, Klammer und den vier Federschrauben von hinten an das Board geschraubt. 

Dies gelang mir ohne große Probleme, auch wenn man hier im Gegensatz zur Montage auf einem Intel-Board noch einen Schraubenzieher benötigt, um die Schrauben zu befestigen.

Auch auf den variablen Anpressdruck muss man beim AMD-Befestigungskit leider verzichten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Kühler nach Anbringung, noch ohne Lüfter_

Da die Ausmaße keinen großen Unterschied zu meinem bisherigen Kühler darstellen, war auch hier die Unterbringung in meinem Gehäuse kein Problem. Das fertige Ergebnis sieht so aus (sorry, für den Kabelsalat^^):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alternative Montage*
Es wäre auch möglich gewesen, den Kühler um 90° gedreht anzubringen, so dass der Lüfter nach vorne zeigt. Da ich mit nach unten gerichtetem Kühler aber bisher gute Erfahrungen hatte, bin ich dabei geblieben.


*Temperaturmessungen*
Gemessen habe ich einmal die Idle-Temperatur und die Volllasttemperatur (30 Minuten Prime95 In-Place large FFTs) sowohl mit geschlossenem als auch mit offenem Gehäuse. Die Umgebungstemperatur betrug ziemlich genau 20°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Man sieht, dass der Thermalright durchweg bessere Temperaturen erreicht, wobei vor allem die guten Idle-Werte auch an der deutlich höheren Drehzahl des Thermalright liegen. Zwar sind auch unter Vollast die Drehzahlen des Thermalright leicht höher, aber ein Unterschied von 5-6°C spricht für sich. 

Interessant wird das ganze sicherlich erst mit einem höher getakteten Vier- oder Sechskern, aber auch hier merkt man schon, dass der Venomous X-RT eine hervorragende Kühlleistung bietet.


*Lautstärkeempfinden*
Beide Lüfter sind für mich aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse im Idle überhaupt nicht zu hören und unter Volllast nimmt man wenn überhaupt nur ein minimales Säuseln wahr, aber auf Sitzhöhe bekomme ich selbst dies nicht mit. 

Ich habe die Lüftergeräusche mit meinem Mikrofon aufgenommen. Zwar entspricht das keiner professionellen Lautstärkemessung, aber erfüllt hoffentlich seinen Zweck. Das Mikrofon stand jeweils direkt neben Lüfter und war auf höchste Empfindlichkeit eingestellt. Zusätzlich habe ich die Lautstärke noch um 300% erhöht, damit man einen besseren Eindruck bekommt. Mit der Aufnahme fällt auf, dass der Xigmatek Lüfter minimal zum "Rattern" neigt, wohingegen der Thermalright Lüfter recht laufruhig ist und einen etwas helleren Ton von sich gibt. Trotz der höheren Drehzahl, scheint der Thermalright Kühler ruhiger zu sein.

Beide Lüfter sind für meine Begriffe auch für einen Silent PC tauglich, da man sie nicht aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse hören kann (arbeitende Festplatten sind in jedem Fall lauter). Die Aufnahmen sind wie gesagt extra so aufgenommen, damit man überhaupt was hört. Wer mag kann sich die Aufnahmen auch herunterladen im Anhang (oder hier).

*Fazit*
Der Thermalright Venomous X-RT überzeugt durch hervorragende Verarbeitung, umfassendes Zubehör, das die Montage auf sämtlichen aktuellen Sockeln zulässt, schickes Design (bis auf die Sägezähne) und natürlich eine super Kühlleistung. Zusammen mit der beigelegten Wärmeleitpaste, wird mein bisheriger Kühler um einiges geschlagen, was die Kühlleistung angeht, ohne dass dabei die Geräuschkulisse zunimmt.

Zwar kann ich den Xigmatek HDT S1283 für ca 25€ immer noch sehr empfehlen, da auch dieser reicht, um einen aktuellen Quad-Core zu kühlen. Wer aber mehr heraus kitzeln möchte, ist mit dem Venomous X-RT keinesfalls schlecht beraten, der Aufpreis ist durch bessere Verarbeitung und kleine Details (z.B. variabler Anpressdruck auf Intel Boards) und die daraus resultierende bessere Kühlleistung druchaus gerechtfertigt. Wesentlich besser dürfte wohl nur noch eine Wasserkühlung kühlen.

*
Ergänzungen*
06.01.11 Tabellansicht für Temperaturen hochgeladen
06.01.11 Lautstärke der Lüfteraufnahmen um 300% verstärkt​


----------



## Lichiman (6. Januar 2011)

Gutes Review!
Bei den Temperaturmessungen hättest du vielleicht noch eine Excel-Tabelle o.ä. zur besseren Darstellung machen sollen.


----------



## cuthbert (6. Januar 2011)

hi, ja ich wollt eigentlich ne html tabelle machen, aber lässt das forum nicht zu. Aber ich kann ja noch nen screenshot von excel einfügen.


----------

